# Shrimp Etoufee, from Big Al



## giggler (Oct 23, 2016)

Shrimp Etoufee, from my friend from the Delta.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 23, 2016)

This recipe has led to my discovery that it is next to impossible to prepare dinner while standing on your head!


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 23, 2016)

Here's the recipe right side up. Eric, did you have questions about it?


----------



## RPCookin (Oct 23, 2016)

I have a question.... how do you simmer something for 4 hours with no more liquid than what is in the can of tomatoes?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 23, 2016)

I see no herbs or spices.  Oregano, thyme, bay leaf, cayenne, paprika...


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 23, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> I have a question.... how do you simmer something for 4 hours with no more liquid than what is in the can of tomatoes?



Good question. Considering the ingredients, I would say four hours is a *really* long time to simmer anyway.


----------



## medtran49 (Oct 23, 2016)

Under view in the PDF menu, there is an option to rotate.  

Justin Wilson's recipe is not totally dissimilar to this one.  There's not much liquid in it either, although he only simmers for an hour (and I'll admit I add some shrimp or chicken stock when I make it).  We like Justin's recipe best for etouffee, with our tweeks.  It's simple and only takes time for chopping and simmering.  

There are chilis in the Ro-tel.  Justin uses a bit of cayenne, but no tomatoes.  Justin also uses a lot of parsley, which I don't.  Paul Prudhomme fancies it up with a roux, much less cooking time, and a lot of spices, but there are a lot of etouffee recipes around that have only a tiny bit of spice.  

I think etouffee is one of those dishes that every family makes their own way, i.e. the way they like it.


----------



## giggler (Oct 23, 2016)

I see it more like this..

this is a no Roux sauce mainly butter..

So melt 2 stix butter
 add 1 chopped onion, 1 choped bell pepper, 1 "bud " of garlic, 2 stalks celery.
1 can diced hot Tomatoes. 

Simmer on low for 4 hours?! Wow, I have a very heavy enamaled Iron pot. and I asked Big Al about this. He Responded.." About the time it takes to watch a Alabama football game"

I'm thinking, by then this will be just gone veggies in oil.

Then add can of soup, spices, Thyme, bay Leaf, and Worstershire..

Then add shrimps like last 10 minutes till done..

Serve over rice.

I think the 4 hours part is excessive.

Eric, Austin Tx.

ps. 2 quarts of shrimp, I think is about 2 pounds.


----------

